# SG3 suspension package



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Is this the same as the suspension that is used on the RS package. If so, how different is the ride quality from the stock LT sedan? Does it make a difference in handling at all?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The RS package does not include any upgraded suspension components. This is probably most like the "sport suspension" that the 2LT+ (and diesel) had on the 1st gen Cruzes. I think this one is a 10-15mm drop at most, and maybe the slightest increase in handling performance. I doubt ride is affected hardly at all.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

neile300c said:


> Is this the same as the suspension that is used on the RS package. If so, how different is the ride quality from the stock LT sedan? Does it make a difference in handling at all?


Look at part # 84105410....SG3 sport suspension package for Cruze LT and Premier.
Description is very short on specifics but I read it as a slight bit of lowering with increased spring rates to make it handle better.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My ctd is on rails. I'm not crazy but even throwing it into turns faster than I expected yielded favourable results


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It's a 12mm drop, for those that care.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To those that operate in inches, 12mm is just short of 1/2".

Rob


----------

